# RedHat 9.0 und vsftp



## T-Flux (24. Juli 2003)

bei redhat 9.0 ist ja vsftp dabei und das standartverzeichnis für den anonymous benutzer ist /var/ftp in welcher datei kann ich den phat ändern ??? in der vsftp.conf steht nix drin.


----------



## Habenix (2. September 2003)

mach mal ein cat  /etc/passwd|grep ftp

schau dir mal welches das Homeverzeichnis von diesem user ist...es wird sicher das /var/ftp sein

Gruß

Habenix


----------

